# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  3D Printing Carbon Fiber online @ Community College

## OCCArchitect

Starting on August 25th, I'm teaching an online class at Orange Coast College called Architecture A203 / Design Build 3. If you're interested in optimizing carbon fiber 3D prints, this is a class that will push the limits of design and structural performance. We have a Markforged Onyx Pro that prints Carbon Fiber-infused Nylon with reinforcing strands of fiberglass. You will be designing parts that will get mailed to you by the end of class (within the US). 



CRN # 26643


Sign Up:
http://www.orangecoastcollege.edu/academics/class_schedule/Pages/default.aspx

----------


## nime94

The topic is related to 3D painting so if you are looking into something like that then i also hope xxxxxxxxxx will be of great help for me and others as well. We are in need of that so it will be good as there are many who can do it.

----------


## EzraBookman

I am glad that there are services that help students cope with their tasks. I also turned to experts for my personal statement xxxxxxxx. I was offered a couple of options for my work to be successful and completed on time. Now I understand that I myself would not have coped with writing this assignment.

----------


## Joshua Behrenwald

Hi! Great post, thanks!

----------

